#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 統計BUG

## tobyhokh

http://wolfbbs.net/forum.php
狼之樂園的統計表

主題
    54,147
文章
    347,601
會員
    5,505
活躍的會員
    188

歡迎新會員: tobyhokh

部落格
    0
文章
    0
最近 24 小時
    0



http://wolfbbs.net/member.php?5531-tobyhokh
註冊日期
    2012-10-20

目前活動
    正在瀏覽表情符號 

最近活動時間
    今天 22:24

文章
    0


http://wolfbbs.net/member.php?599-wingwolf
註冊日期
    2011-09-20

文章
    0



註冊日期
    2011-09-20

文章
    0




統計數目怎麼可能是0？？？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 狼王白牙

tobyhokh 你好， :jcdragon-hi: 

統計數據不會立即更新，請多瀏覽其他會員的文章

並且多加回應，相信你也可以成為文章多，受到大家歡迎的會員喔

----------


## yoching

你好：
個人資料內的「文章」指的是BLOG的文章，非論壇的文章。我會修正一下用詞。

----------


## yoching

調整個人資料內的「文章」轉成「部落格文章」。借此區分。

----------

